# Mountain biking knee guards for snowboarding?



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

The normal knee guards like the following one _Salomon fsk skate knee pads. Buy Salomon fsk skate knee guards at the best price online._

may move above or below the knee owing to vast movements during a ride. In such case the knee still gets hurt during a fall.



Would the articulated mountain biking knee guards, with an L shape, be better?
For instance this one:
_
O’Neal Pumpgun MX Knee Guard Leg Protection

ONEAL Pumpgun Kneeguards (mit Gelenk) | eBay _


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm going to get completely fucking lambasted for this but just go ride. Fuck knee pads. I understand some peoples need for a helmet, but knee, elbow and spine pads?? God-fucking-damn, just stay home. Here's the safety gear I wear snowboarding: nothing. Just be somewhat careful.

If you have some fucked up knees or something I apologize. But if you don't then I don't understand why you need pads.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

like riding in a fun park?


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Frozen said:


> I'm going to get completely fucking lambasted for this but just go ride. Fuck knee pads. I understand some peoples need for a helmet, but knee, elbow and spine pads?? God-fucking-damn, just stay home. Here's the safety gear I wear snowboarding: nothing. Just be somewhat careful.
> 
> If you have some fucked up knees or something I apologize. But if you don't then I don't understand why you need pads.


like riding in a fun park?


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah I live in MN so I ride park almost exclusively.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My 12 y/o son wears fox armor when learning new tricks on jumps over 30', he started last year after a good slam.... That's what makes him feel comfortable.... He takes them off when he can nail it 4/5 times. No knee or elbow though. I wear knee braces occasionally. I though about getting some mx style braces with protection.. Home page :: Asterisk Knee Protection I never got any though. I have beet hiking and mtn biking a lot this summer and my knee feels a lot better.....


----------



## nEBUz (Jul 12, 2012)

I busted the meniscus in my knee a little while ago. I wasn't really able to walk for about 4 or 5 weeks afterwards. Since another hit would most likely put me under the knife to have it removed with the associated months out of action, I chose to get some Fox mtn bike knee pads (this was about 2 weeks after I could walk ok again...).

They are pretty bulky and I feel pretty silly in them (they are quite comfy however), but they should protect my knee enough to keep me out of surgery in case of a smaller hit. Especially prudent with early-morning ice about in Aus at the moment too.

I'll probably give up on them sooner or later, once my knee has mostly cleared up.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

nEBUz said:


> I busted the meniscus in my knee a little while ago. I wasn't really able to walk for about 4 or 5 weeks afterwards. Since another hit would most likely put me under the knife to have it removed with the associated months out of action, I chose to get some Fox mtn bike knee pads (this was about 2 weeks after I could walk ok again...).
> 
> They are pretty bulky and I feel pretty silly in them (they are quite comfy however), but they should protect my knee enough to keep me out of surgery in case of a smaller hit. Especially prudent with early-morning ice about in Aus at the moment too.
> 
> I'll probably give up on them sooner or later, once my knee has mostly cleared up.


Yeah I think they are quite useful for snowboarding firn too, but how inconvenient are they? say 100points for maneuverability in normal conditions and how many points with the pads on your knees?


----------



## nEBUz (Jul 12, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> Yeah I think they are quite useful for snowboarding firn too, but how inconvenient are they? say 100points for maneuverability in normal conditions and how many points with the pads on your knees?


They do mess with flexibility a bit I guess, but to be honest I didn't notice them over the stiffness/pain from a busted knee 

On my good leg, I guess no worse than about 75%... depends how low you want to get. I mean, they are designed for use on a bike, so they are pretty flexible, just really fat.

The ones I got have a hard outer shell/bubble about an inch out from the knee, with a big fabric-backed air-gap behind that, so there's room for the knee to move. The main constriction actually came from the straps, which bunched up and pinched a bit when bending really low.

I guess it makes it a bit harder to actually bend the knee too (like bracing it or something), but that was good for me in the circumstances. Have to remember that I had two big compression bandages on under the guard too.

(these ones by the way, for anyone who's interested)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Im a dad learning park and getting better. I'm starting to ride rails a bit more. I was using knee pads when I was trying to learn spins. I will be wearing/getting a spine protector this season too. I ride in WI and our hills are hard packed and icy mostly ma made stuff that is HEAVILY riden.
I need to support the family and make the mortgage. A little more protection until I'm comfortable with the new trick or every time I ride. It's a small price to pay to have fun and still be able to meet my family obligations.

As most attitudes of snowboards seem to be F'in do, wear, be who you are. Ignore the people with the mind set of *"God-fucking-damn, just stay home" *gear up and go have fun. Most people don't even know I'm wearing impact shorts and I don't care if they do. It doesn't hurt as much when I crash, I'm learning new park tricks safely and having a blast riding with my teenage sons.

McBee makes a low profile knee pad for football that is pretty comfortable


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

slyder said:


> Ignore the people with the mind set of *"God-fucking-damn, just stay home" *gear up and go have fun.


Fair enough, it was a dumb comment I made. Don't stay home, go snowboarding. 

I still personally feel that knee, elbow, and spine pads, along with padded shorts especially, are unnecessary for most people. And no matter how you want to justify your wearing them (kids, mortgage, job whatever, I have all that shit too-not kids though) they are still sort of pussyish.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Like you said "fair enough" 
We can disagree as to which side of the safety gear debate we are on.
I don't see why it makes it "pussyish" though. Pro's have foam pits and million dollar training facilities, many of us learn by hard knocks. Why cut our already short season shorter from an injury I can prevent.

If by chance we met up and rode, I may not be the best but I can drink beer with the best of them and keep up in the park or jumps to a point only been riding 3 years. I don't see how this makes me or anyone else "pussyish"

Again we will just be on opposite ends on this debate and again for the OP'er get what makes you comfortable and grow to be a better rider. You dont always need to wear them. It's nice to have them in the gear tote and a short walk to the car if I change my mind


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

slyder said:


> If by chance we met up and rode, I may not be the best but I can drink beer with the best of them and keep up in the park or jumps to a point only been riding 3 years. I don't see how this makes me or anyone else "pussyish"


Are you asking me to go riding with you? Cause I totally would but I'm not wearing any fucking stormtrooper armor to go do it. I think it's pussyish. Do what you want though. I'll probably make fun of you when you're suiting up but that would be the extent of it. I'm not gonna tell someone what to do.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

slyder said:


> Im a dad learning park and getting better. I'm starting to ride rails a bit more. I was using knee pads when I was trying to learn spins. I will be wearing/getting a spine protector this season too. I ride in WI and our hills are hard packed and icy mostly ma made stuff that is HEAVILY riden.
> I need to support the family and make the mortgage. A little more protection until I'm comfortable with the new trick or every time I ride. It's a small price to pay to have fun and still be able to meet my family obligations.
> 
> As most attitudes of snowboards seem to be F'in do, wear, be who you are. Ignore the people with the mind set of *"God-fucking-damn, just stay home" *gear up and go have fun. Most people don't even know I'm wearing impact shorts and I don't care if they do. It doesn't hurt as much when I crash, I'm learning new park tricks safely and having a blast riding with my teenage sons.
> ...


hey what brand of crash pants are you using?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I wear volleyball knee pads every time I'm boarding. Not only do they help in a bail they are simply comfortable when I have to kneel in the snow (AKA ice sheet locally). I wish I could find some soft shell knee/shine pads since I want my shin covered for jibbing. This is why. Repacking my Incision on Vimeo My friend clipped on the way up for a front lipslide. That shot his shin into the rail. It started off looking no different then any other shin bash.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have Azzpadz and Skeletools I actually prefer the Azzpadz. Easier to take off if I don't need them little more comfortable and work great
Frozen if we do ride I'll buy the first round and gear up early so I won't embarrass you :')


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

slyder said:


> I have Azzpadz and Skeletools I actually prefer the Azzpadz. Easier to take off if I don't need them little more comfortable and work great
> Frozen if we do ride I'll buy the first round and gear up early so I won't embarrass you :')


Lol, sounds good. Man I hope this is a good winter.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Frozen said:


> Are you asking me to go riding with you? Cause I totally would but I'm not wearing any fucking stormtrooper armor to go do it. I think it's pussyish. Do what you want though. I'll probably make fun of you when you're suiting up but that would be the extent of it. I'm not gonna tell someone what to do.


You know, you don't need pussy ass goggles or pussy ass gloves or waterproof shit to snowboard either.

Layer up in some fucking sweatpants, your dad's old motorcycle jacket, and some sunglasses and go ride.

I can't believe all these babies careening around the mountain wearing dayglo tracksuits. They look like power rangers.

Ah, I guess they can do what they want, though... and i will just make fun of them as they squeeze into their metrosexual spandex base layers and stupid $7 polyester socks.

I just don't get it....


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Tarzanman said:


> You know, you don't need pussy ass goggles or pussy ass gloves or waterproof shit to snowboard either.
> 
> Layer up in some fucking sweatpants, your dad's old motorcycle jacket, and some sunglasses and go ride.
> 
> ...


Ok I figured I was gonna get my dick kicked off for this but I still think safety gear is pussy-assed. And I understand how funny your irony is but I still think safety shorts are stupid. Feel free to disagree with me. And I have no problem with the people that wear them outside of I think they're sort of pussy assed. But not pussy assed enough that i wouldn't hang out with them.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Frozen said:


> Are you asking me to go riding with you? Cause I totally would but I'm not wearing any fucking stormtrooper armor to go do it. I think it's pussyish. Do what you want though. I'll probably make fun of you when you're suiting up but that would be the extent of it. I'm not gonna tell someone what to do.


the word "pussyish" is completely fucking bitch. sorry brah - you just showed your vag and its gaping wide open.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Frozen said:


> Ok I figured I was gonna get my dick kicked off for this but I still think safety gear is pussy-assed. And I understand how funny your irony is but I still think safety shorts are stupid. Feel free to disagree with me. And I have no problem with the people that wear them outside of I think they're sort of pussy assed. But not pussy assed enough that i wouldn't hang out with them.



If you have ever bruised your tailbone then you might disagree. No, it doesn't hurt that bad (except maybe the day you do it and the next day), but the chronic ache that lingers for the weeks it takes to heal is usually enough of a nuisance for many people to shell out the $60 for some padded shorts.

I don't wear kneepads, but many skateboarders do. Landing on hardpack or a feature is almost as bad as busting on a skateboard and can still injure you.

Long story short, some people care more about enjoying snowboarding injury-free than how they might look to some judgmental schmoe they have never met.

How is your ragging on someone for wearing safety gear any different than skiers ragging on snowboarders back in the day? Seems like the same holier-than-thou attitude to me.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Tarzanman said:


> If you have ever bruised your tailbone then you might disagree. No, it doesn't hurt that bad (except maybe the day you do it and the next day), but the chronic ache that lingers for the weeks it takes to heal is usually enough of a nuisance for many people to shell out the $60 for some padded shorts.
> 
> I don't wear kneepads, but many skateboarders do. Landing on hardpack or a feature is almost as bad as busting on a skateboard and can still injure you.
> 
> ...


Tailbone injuries are horrible. As far as the skiiers ragging on snowboarders that seems retarded. I used to skate and I never wore fucking knee pads.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Helmet and spine protection make alot of sense. Shoulder and chest too. Knee/elbow far less so.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

fuck that I hyperextended my knee BAD tearing the ACL & MCL at once, along with other ligament and meniscus damage. so I have gnarly knee protection.

Home page :: Asterisk Knee Protection

I'm getting one of these next season; it serves as a knee pad and brace. And I found one at a huge discount, not like I expect people to dump this much cash on protective gear.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> the word "pussyish" is completely fucking bitch. sorry brah - you just showed your vag and its gaping wide open.


Alright I fucking lost and admit defeat in this instance. And to the guy that hurt his leg... sorry you hurt your leg.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Frozen said:


> Alright I fucking lost and admit defeat in this instance. And to the guy that hurt his leg... sorry you hurt your leg.


Thanks lol. Normally I agree; bumps, scratches & bruises are something you have to accept if you ever want to progress as a rider, but if you can avoid any unnecessary damage to your body, especially if it's needed outside the snowboard world. It's kinda hard to be a personal trainer if I have a cast on my leg trying to follow my clients throughout the gym. Also, people have other hobbies. One of the main reasons I started boarding so late was because I was an avid athlete in High School and College. One injury while boarding could fuck up my baseball career. Would't want to ruin everything that's good in life because some douche wants to judge you by the way you look. 

"My body is my temple, my mind is my prison."


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Frozen said:


> I have all that shit too-not kids though) they are still sort of pussyish.



Well, here's how I look at that. I am someone who doesn't want to look "pussyish" even tho I have a pussy. Im a female but...well Im a total tomboy. 

I have a personal thing agasint helmets. They look ugly, they mess my hair up. They're ugly. I hate them. They're ugly...do I need to go on? 


I bought a Bern with ear phones built in as an incentive to wear it. I even got one that matched my outit!!! I still hardly wear it snowboarding. I still hate it. My friends make fun of me as they all wear one. I call _them_ pussies. ha! 

Then I fucking crashed really hard on ice. It hurt pretty bad, not bad enough for a concussion but bad enough to where it ruined the rest of my day on the mountain. I took a fuck load of advil and it still hurt. I called it a day and went home. 

If I had my helmet on, I would have gotten right up and kept riding. My friend I was with that day had a ton of fun w/o me. And I lost a day of riding because I didn't want to wear my helmet because "my beanie is so much cuter? 



that said you'd think I learned my lesson. Nope. I still roll without a helmet. I wear one most of the time when I ride my bike but if Im running errands and don't want to carry it with me inside I won't.


----------

